# active rest



## jarrod (Feb 7, 2009)

this is a term that i hear among strength athletes a lot but i'm not real clear on how to use it.  for instance, i'm currently doing MA 4x a week, & strength training 2x a week.  right now on my "off" day i'm still doing light work: a little shadow boxing, some light resistance band work, maybe toss the medicine ball around a little, & do some grip training.  so if you only take one day off should it be spent in active rest, or do i need a day to just sleep & eat?  my program is somewhat intuitive, so if i feel absolutely wiped out i do take a whole day off.

jf


----------



## searcher (Feb 8, 2009)

I use active rest when I am training my clients.   I have them work one body part and while that oneis resting, we are working another.    Hence,you are staying active while resting. 


On taking a day off, I HIGHLY reccomend it.   Even light exercise can leave your body not fully recovered.


----------

